# Easiest and cheapest way to put tape to CD



## b4tn (Sep 27, 2004)

I have some language learning tapes that I want to put on CD.  I dont want to buy expensive software for this one time use and I'm not even really sure how I would do it.  The only thing I can think of is to splice some RCA cables into the microphone jack and use some software to record it?  Any ideas?  I have a G4 AGP 500


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 27, 2004)

1. Get the Griffin iMic for $35 (unless you have rca connectors/sound card on your current mac).
2. Go to version tracker and download Audacity. Good freeware recording program with basic editing features.
3. Then you can play your tapes to your computer, record, and then export aiff files (or wav).
4. Download the Blade encoder (version tracker or google it) and create your mp3 files to burn to cd.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 27, 2004)

Does the G4 AGP 500 have a microphone? If not, go to any electro store and get the cheapest jack microphone (I got mine for approximately $5) and then use Audio In.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 27, 2004)

Or use a jack-jack cable (both ends with jacks) and plug one side to the headphones out from your tape deck and the other side to your line-in of your mac.


----------



## b4tn (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks, it is recording right now.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 27, 2004)

You'll get even better quality if you can go RCA out from your tape deck to the RCA inputs on your computer (or to the 1/8" mic input).

Cool version tracker program, Zammy. I hadn't heard of it till now.


----------



## karavite (Oct 8, 2004)

Funny, I am doing something similar with old cassette mini tapes I made on some out west road trips - you know, like an old doctors tape recorder. I have hours and hours of the stuff. Any way, just to let you know this was a very useful thread for me too! Thanks!


----------

